# Smith Lenses - No UV Protection?



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a pair of Smith I/O goggles, and looking online, they say nothing about UV protection. Does anybody know about this? Seems like they don't offer any, at least as far as I can see, which makes me pretty concerned. Thanks!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know for certain, but I'd be surprised if they did not have UV protection. Even my clear lens from VZ provide 100% UV protection.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Right? But every other goggle manufacturer's website I've been to has mentioned UV protection (including VZ) but there's absolutely no mention on Smith's website.


----------



## Clorox (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there was a sticker on the actual lenses, but I don't remember. Anyway, according to the specs tab on REI, it's 100% UV protection:

Smith I/O Snow Goggles at REI.com


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

There's no way a company the size of Smith wouldn't be holding the industry standard of 100% uv protetction


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

dunno if you bought them used or something but if you bought them brand new there is a sticker on them that says 100% uv protection..... atleast there was one on mine and my brothers, and my buddies... so?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

notter123 said:


> dunno if you bought them used or something but if you bought them brand new there is a sticker on them that says 100% uv protection..... atleast there was one on mine and my brothers, and my buddies... so?





kswissreject said:


> I have a pair of Smith I/O goggles...



Hmmm... he never mentioned that he bought them...

Sketchy!


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

yea well i doubt he stole them. so like i said, if he bought them used then my bad....


----------

